# SawStop Table Saw Infeed (removable/stowable/folding)



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought I'd post a few pics of the SawStop Table Saw Infeed Table I made today (to complement the Outfeed I previously posted:
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/29604-sawstop-table-saw-outfeed.html)

It is constructed of 3/4" oak plywood, with a 3/16" hardboard laminated on top (which I will wax tomorrow). The front side of the infeed "anchors" to the table via a cleat--a scrap piece of oak 1" x 2" I planed to thickness ... it is rabbeted into the plywood and simply drops into the slot in between the tablesaw and the front rail and the plywood table rests on the saw's front rail. The back end of the infeed table is supported by a hinged leg assembly made of milled 2" x 4" (jointed, ripped in half, and planed to 1-3/8" square) and it's all glued and pocket-screwed. The leg assembly hinges to a riser-block which permits the whole table to fold flat and be stored vertically, horizonally, or hung on a wall. The table is INCREDIBLY stable when the feet are adjusted to provide equal weight-bearing, even on my uneven garage floor. In fact, when the feet are adjusted to lift the back-end of the table, just a touch above level, the front cleat racks in the slot and locks in-place to preclude side-to-side movement (an unintended but desirable consequence) :dance3: That said, I still intend to build and mount a screw-based tension assembly to push tightly on the front rail and really lock the infeed table in-place. 

And the offset dado's were, in fact, intentional.  I actually made this infeed to primarily support an oversized "Steve Maskery" style, single-rail, left-side, cross-cut sled ... the right dado aligns to my saw's left miter slot and the infeed table extends beyond the left edge of my table saw by just a couple of inches.

I hope this gives someone a good idea to build from... Good luck! - Rich


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I have never seen an Infeed table. Good job on the construction. Won't your Infeed table be in the way when you try to use your Crosscut sled? In the past I have positioned one of my outfeed tables flush to the left of the table and up 20 inches to the front end of the saw so it can bear the weight and to help balance the crosscut sled or full sheet.


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Marco said:


> Won't your Infeed table be in the way when you try to use your Crosscut sled?


I don't know yet, Marco, but I can always reduce the depth if I need to. My intent is to keep a large sled from wanting to tip forward. I think it's 23" wide by 17" deep. Will be good for a large (deep) sled, but it certainly won't be needed for a smaller sled. Take care, Rich


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I also have a large sled and yes it's no fun when it wants to tip forward.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I like the idea, same problem with sled and can see where that would really help with that. I plan to see how to modify that to work with my TS.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I could use an out feed table like that, no room for infeed. I fell of the back of my table saw this year so out feed would prevent that. A card board box prevented any injuries from the fall.


----------

